# Please share your own photo web site with us



## climber (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd like to ask, if those forum members who have their own photography web sites, blogs, FB photo profil or anything else could share that with us.

I don't know for others, but I like to follow photo blogs, web sites, where I can see some good photos, can learn something,...

So, if you have your own blog, web site, please paste a link here.

Thanks


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is my photo website: http://www.hoodfineart.com/

And here is a photo blog I write for my local photo lab: http://jonesphotolab.tumblr.com/


----------



## surapon (Apr 3, 2014)

Dear Friend.
Here are my Photos web sites :

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/

https://surapons.shutterfly.com/

https://www.facebook.com/surapon01


Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## climber (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Surapon. Great


----------



## Robgar (Apr 3, 2014)

http://500px.com/rspostma

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## ninjapeps (Apr 4, 2014)

It's not much but here's mine.


----------



## crank47 (Apr 4, 2014)

Website:
www.stephanbednaic.com

Blog:
blog.stephanbednaic.com

Here's mine if you want to check it out, also if some of you use tumblr as a blog platform I would love to follow you so let me know. Cheers.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 4, 2014)

<-----

Too bad not everyone will link to their work.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 4, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> <-----
> 
> Too bad not everyone will link to their work.


Exactly, it's not hard, just click on "Profile" at the top of the forum and add it to the Website URL box and click "Change Profile". Now it's linked to the little Globe under your name 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 4, 2014)

Some people have very good reasons for not linking to their work. Some people just don't want to. Some people are camera and gear collectors and aficionados, and they might very well not have any images they'd like to link to, and as far as I am concerned there is nothing wrong with that. Many people primarily shoot their family and friends and don't want those types of images posted on open sites. Many people don't have cohesive bodies of images that they'd like to share, especially if they are mixed in with thousands they wouldn't like to share. 

There are many reasons why people don't link to images and galleries, and that is all good with me especially as this is primarily a Canon rumours and gear orientated forum website.


----------



## Robboesan (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is my stuff. nothing special.. http://robertlnpdg.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## ScaneLife (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm glad I checked in today because I have been updating my site and just launched a birthday special for prints.

http://scanelife.com

I have a lot of travel photography and I'm also a professional artist so you can see a lot of my paintings too if you're interested.
I hope you all will check it out!

Thanks, 
John Scane


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Some people have very good reasons for not linking to their work. Some people just don't want to. Some people are camera and gear collectors and aficionados, and they might very well not have any images they'd like to link to, and as far as I am concerned there is nothing wrong with that. Many people primarily shoot their family and friends and don't want those types of images posted on open sites. Many people don't have cohesive bodies of images that they'd like to share, especially if they are mixed in with thousands they wouldn't like to share.
> 
> There are many reasons why people don't link to images and galleries, and that is all good with me especially as this is primarily a Canon rumours and gear orientated forum website.


I completely understand and I don't link to any of my professional work on this site. The website and work I link to is my personal stuff (but not family stuff). I posted the screen shot above because some people may be unaware of how to do it, and I know many members who are shy about their work and don't appreciate the criticism that sometimes comes with sharing it. I have a friend who is one of the top motorsports photographers in the US and when he had shared his work on the Dpreview forums, the cruel and critical responses have practically reduced him to tears. I can understand that, too, and while I find CR to be far more positive than other forums (generally), I respect everyone's desire for privacy. 

In my case, I'm not especially proud of my commercial work because of the dull subject matter, and I work with many companies as a consultant so I'm careful about keeping my personal and professional lives very separate. I like sharing my personal work, even if it's not great, but I respect your and other people's desire to remain private.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 4, 2014)

That is all true too Mackguyver, and it would have been nice if the thread had been kept to just those happy to post their links, but some posters will never let an opportunity to shout their own agenda go by whilst thinking they can belittle and undermine others.

I ended up skipping the 1DX by the way, I just can't get the 18MP out of my biased head, especially after downloading some 1Dx and 5D MkIII files. But thank you very much for the heads up on the deal.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> That is all true too Mackguyver, and it would have been nice if the thread had been kept to just those happy to post their links, but some posters will never let an opportunity to shout their own agenda go by whilst thinking they can belittle and undermine others.
> 
> I ended up skipping the 1DX by the way, I just can't get the 18MP out of my biased head, especially after downloading some 1Dx and 5D MkIII files. But thank you very much for the heads up on the deal.


It sounds like I walked into something personal here, so I'm sorry if I came across as having any desire to _make_ people post their links. I have the utmost respect for other people's desire to privacy.

Also, I understand on the 18MP, and it turns out that the group buy the other day would have saved me another $160 from the same dealer...


----------



## Stanley (Apr 4, 2014)

*Very new here...* 
My website - www.stanmituraphotography.com 
My FaceBook - https://www.facebook.com/StanMituraPhotography 
My Instagram - http://instagram.com/makerofclouds


----------



## Ferris (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, I guess I'm willing to share. The most recent photos concentrate mostly on Red-tailed Hawks, but there is much more variety if you have the patience to go back quite a ways. Enjoy (if you can)!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



By the way, I fully admit that I am just a hack, but I'm having fun being one.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 4, 2014)

*For Fun:* 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/
https://www.facebook.com/tacFoto
Website is up, but not great (yet): http://www.tacfoto.com

*For Money:*
http://www.istockphoto.com/search/portfolio/356829#10daeb3a


----------



## mtavel (Apr 4, 2014)

My Website - http://www.michaeltavel.com

Comments and critique welcome


----------



## Skatol (Apr 4, 2014)

For what it's worth:
http://www.richardsonphotographic.com
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 4, 2014)

mtavel said:


> My Website - http://www.michaeltavel.com
> 
> Comments and critique welcome



Taking you at your word here.

Architecture, sixth image on top row from left. Is the multiple colour balance on purpose? I work very hard to reduce or eliminate differences in WB like that. Though obviously on other images you use that to very bold effect.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 5, 2014)

www.tomscottphotography.co.uk

https://www.facebook.com/tomscottphotographycumbria


----------



## mtavel (Apr 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> mtavel said:
> 
> 
> > My Website - http://www.michaeltavel.com
> ...



Thanks for checking out the site! Yeah, that shot was a challenging one - and probably not one of my best. Well spotted. 

The sky in the background directly across from the camera is blown out. The red cast you see on the wall of the hallway leading to the left is a reflection from a carpet on the floor. The blue cast on the seat backs is from the sky coming in through the windows to the right. It is a tonal mess really. I need to work on my HDR skills for shots like this. It really would have improved the shot. 

When I hear myself describing the shot... I wonder if it's worth replacing with a better example of my work  Thanks for the comments! Always appreciated!


----------



## The Lemonator (Apr 5, 2014)

here is my flickr site

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632042246801


----------



## TeenTog (Apr 5, 2014)

My blog/ website: 

www.teentog.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 5, 2014)

mtavel said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > mtavel said:
> ...



The technique I use in difficult multiple WB situations like this is to make a B&W layer and mask out the walls, then add a clipping layer to the B&W layer that introduces colour to taste. The backs of the chairs you can paint out in ACR/LR with a WB adjustment brush. 

Version 2 after a bit more playing below that.


----------



## Rudayb (Apr 5, 2014)

My website (which I think is incredibly done): www.rudybermudez.co
My instagram: www.instagram.com/rudayb


----------



## stan_tall_man (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi All,
I've read this site for years but haven't contributed yet... so here's my site. Not may people shots up there yet although that's what I do the most. 

www.stanrohrphotography.com
stanrohrphotography.smugmug.com


----------



## hrvig (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all,

Been reading this forum for some months now, so thought I would contribute with something 

http://www.jakobhaervig.com


----------



## climber (Apr 5, 2014)

wow.. nice that you found the courage. 

I don't have mine website (yet). I just have some photos on 500px. http://500px.com/maticobid


----------



## motorhead (Apr 5, 2014)

My zenfolio site:

www.rcb4344.zenfolio.com

Richard


----------



## fotografiasi (Apr 5, 2014)

here's my main web presence:

website: www.fotografiasi.ro
blog: www.fotografiasi.ro/blog
facebook: www.facebook.com/fotograf.nunta.iasi

enjoy  and let me know how I could improve it


----------



## mtavel (Apr 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> mtavel said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip and the example! I'll definitely revisit the PP on this shot and follow your advice. I really appreciate your feedback ;D


----------



## jrhessey (Apr 5, 2014)

Long time lurker

donhesseyphotography.smumug.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 5, 2014)

jrhessey said:


> Long time lurker
> 
> donhesseyphotography.smumug.com



Don, your link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Longexposure (Apr 5, 2014)

http://500px.com/alexvd


----------



## DKN (Apr 5, 2014)

Here you go: http://500px.com/altomare

Let me know any thoughts please


----------



## dpclicks (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello There,

Just hobbyist here  Like to learn some photography.

Sharing my pages

https://www.facebook.com/DPClicks
http://500px.com/dpbirds
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dpbirds/
http://dpclicks.smugmug.com/


Hope I get some great tips and suggestions from many of you.

Thanks
Darshan


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2014)

I upload my stuff to a zenfolio site that I link to at the left with the little globe.

http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/

But alas, no one ever clicks on it, sees them and then tells me what an amazing, kick-ass photographer I am. :-[
Oh well, I guess I just gotta keep on trying! 

LOL! Seriously, I shoot everything as a hobby for schools, scouts, church, etc. I stay behind all the time trying to keep up with, process and post all the myriad event images. It's the hardest hobby I've ever loved!


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 5, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I upload my stuff to a zenfolio site that I link to at the left with the little globe.
> 
> http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/
> 
> ...



Hey Rusty,

You have some kick ass photos there 

I do a bit of shooting at a Lutheran church too, I struggled with the light until they upgraded the video cameras and the video guys said "we need better light", nobody cares about photographers!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks *PBD*! Unfortunately, church is one of the areas where I'm way behind on processing and posting new images! ATM, I'm trying to get the rest of the swim pictures finished and uploaded before the upcoming banquet where they have a slideshow. Ugh!


----------



## BrookMitchell (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks: www.brookmitchellphoto.com


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 6, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I upload my stuff to a zenfolio site that I link to at the left with the little globe.
> 
> http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/
> 
> ...



I really like the picture of the little girl filled with flash in front of the ship. Good composition and impact.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 6, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I upload my stuff to a zenfolio site that I link to at the left with the little globe.
> ...



If it's the one I'm thinking of, that was a scout trip where our troop had the unique privilege of participating in the commissioning of the US Navy Littoral Combat Ship 'USS Fort Worth' on the Texas Coast. For those of you familiar with the Navy, our troop actually received a PLANK from the commissioning committee for all of our efforts in Arlington/Fort Worth and also there at the ceremony. We also got a great tour of the ship as the pictures show. There is a whole group of galleries related to the USS Fort Worth activities. That's an ongoing deal for our troop.

The little girl in the sailor outfit in front of the ship was actually being shot by a media photog and I caught that shot as I was shooting our scouts sitting nearby. Low mid morning sun/shade before the heat set in. The little girl is filled with flash due to the other photog and so this was one of those 'lucky shots'! Funny how some of the best shots are almost accidents!


----------



## ScaneLife (Apr 6, 2014)

This has been a great thread, I've really enjoyed seeing your sites and work! I know from the stats on my site that a lot of you have checked out mine too - Thanks!


----------



## oldageadventurer (Apr 7, 2014)

If you are interested in wildlife photography in Africa have a peep at www.africaraw.com

We are old age pensioners & have now spent 3-6 months a year in our 4x4 with roof top tent & other accessories digging ourselves out of sand & mud in many wildlife parks all over Africa. We sometimes take a good picture & have discarded thousands in our quest to become good nature photographers. The site has hundreds of photos & also tries to give tips on travel, 4x4 driving i.e. errors we have made, & photography.

It also includes a blog on wildlife physiology but have not updated this for a year now because of the great deal of work it entailed for a very small readership.


----------



## charlesbanke (Apr 7, 2014)

Please check out my work, I am only 18 but I try to be as professional as possible.

http://www.charlesbankephotography.com/


----------



## IsaacImage (Apr 7, 2014)

Great place to be.
Some really helpful info here.

Here is my little world, hope you will enjoy the view ))

www.isaacimage.com

Cheers 
George


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 7, 2014)

charlesbanke said:


> Please check out my work, I am only 18 but I try to be as professional as possible.
> 
> http://www.charlesbankephotography.com/



Love it! Great work! It looks like you have some decent access to some of those sports events based on the vantage points. Keep it up!!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2014)

charlesbanke said:


> Please check out my work, I am only 18 but I try to be as professional as possible.
> 
> http://www.charlesbankephotography.com/



Dude, you are smokin' it, I wish I had been a quarter that good when I was 18, really nice work, and a generalist from my own heart. Keep it up.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 7, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> Great place to be.
> Some really helpful info here.
> 
> Here is my little world, hope you will enjoy the view ))
> ...



I like your journalistic story telling style with the wider angles, etc. I see a lot of different venues and lighting challenges both indoor and outdoor. I consider wedding photography to be one of the hardest jobs in photography. No second chances and the photographer should be as unseen and unobtrusive as possible but still get the great shots and work miracles. The intermixed B+W shots are great as well. I love monochrome but it seems too trendy sometimes the way it is sometimes done these days. These shots are more realistic IMHO. In essence, I would hire you to do a wedding if I could. Great job!!

One question: I see a lot of other photographers in many of the shots. Are those shots where you were just a guest or do a lot of your clients hire multiple photographers?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 7, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> charlesbanke said:
> 
> 
> > Please check out my work, I am only 18 but I try to be as professional as possible.
> ...


++1, Well said!


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> Great place to be.
> Some really helpful info here.
> 
> Here is my little world, hope you will enjoy the view ))
> ...



Very nice style. You obviously don't need my critique on your images. I would point out that your packages page doesn't fit optimal marketing techniques, six packages is, generally, considered to be three too many, and there is a lot of marketing analysis behind this. 

Creative Live did a superb marketing workshop and the guy who did it, Jared Bauman really understands the wedding photo business. http://www.creativelive.com/catalog/category/photography?page=1&qt=instructors&price=0&sort=1&qd=Jared+Bauman

If you don't fancy the video then he has a website too.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 7, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > Great place to be.
> ...


Good advice - they teach that in MBA programs as well - I can't remember the exact numbers, but I believe it was Smuckers who did a famous study where they put 4 varieties of jam at one store and 20 at another. The store with the fewer choices did many times the sales of the numerous choice store and when they watched the hidden camera, they saw something interesting. At the simple store, people glanced at the shelf and grabbed a jar / jars. In the complex store, people stood around for several seconds or even minutes debating until they finally gave up trying to choose and left empty-handed because they simply couldn't choose. Paralysis by analysis. For photography, I think 3 packages and a simple note that they can be tailored is probably the way to go.

George, I really like the behind the scenes photos in your About page - I haven't see that before and it really gives the customer a really good idea of what you actually do at the wedding. It gives a human touch to your site, too. Well done.


----------



## IsaacImage (Apr 7, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > Great place to be.
> ...



Wow….I might agree with you 
Thank you very much for pointing me on this one


----------



## IsaacImage (Apr 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacImage said:
> ...



Thank you very much , very appreciate your input.
G.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> George, I really like the behind the scenes photos in your About page - I haven't see that before and it really gives the customer a really good idea of what you actually do at the wedding. It gives a human touch to your site, too. Well done.



I am captivated by your images as I mentioned previously. However, after I saw the comment above, I went and looked at the _About_ page. Wonderful!! You have a beautiful wife, baby and family! She appears to really rock that camera too!

I find it exciting that you are from another part of the world and yet you have so much in common with many others on this forum. The camera that you are holding is also held by many of us in CR. And if not that specific model, another model DSLR being used to achieve fulfilling images. I think it's really great that we can all enjoy a common hobby/profession/craft and relate to one another so well because of it. Nice.

Another question: I see the Gary Fong Lightsphere on your flash but it seems to be used in an odd way. I see it on the flash but without the top dome. It's pointed straight up and the flash is also rotated 90 degrees. What is your technique? Do you turn the flash down to the side and bounce the flash off of adjacent side walls a lot? I'm wondering if you have a favorite and proven system with this technique or if it's just a coincidence. 

Again, you do appear to be living the dream with your wife and partner as you enjoy your craft! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## IsaacImage (Apr 7, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > George, I really like the behind the scenes photos in your About page - I haven't see that before and it really gives the customer a really good idea of what you actually do at the wedding. It gives a human touch to your site, too. Well done.
> ...



Thank you very much for your kind words "RustyTheGeek"
I like to bounce the light off whatever is possible and without top dome it's much easier and quicker to fold it when I don't need it. So I'm just folding it and it stays there in close position and not bothering me to much


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 7, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. So, I can see from your images that the light is indeed working for you. I also have the same collapsible GF Lightsphere model. I have always assumed that without the dome, the soft-sided part of the sphere would be somewhat useless since there is nothing in front of the flash emmitter to reflect light back into the semi-transparent sphere cone to achieve all-around light coverage. I can see the advantage of having the dome removed for bouncing off of walls, ceilings, etc but once you are bouncing off a another large surface like that, what purpose does having the soft collapsible cone part of the GF Sphere serve? Seems like at that point, it just adds weight since the light is projected straight out and away from everything behind the flash emitter. Please understand that I'm not trying to argue or criticize, I'm genuinely curious. Since I also own the same gizmo, I just want to understand a possibly better way to use it! Thanks!


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 8, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Some people have very good reasons for not linking to their work. Some people just don't want to. Some people are camera and gear collectors and aficionados, and they might very well not have any images they'd like to link to, and as far as I am concerned there is nothing wrong with that. Many people primarily shoot their family and friends and don't want those types of images posted on open sites. Many people don't have cohesive bodies of images that they'd like to share, especially if they are mixed in with thousands they wouldn't like to share.
> 
> There are many reasons why people don't link to images and galleries, and that is all good with me especially as this is primarily a Canon rumours and gear orientated forum website.



I don't link my work because it isn't special. It is good.... but it is derivative of what has come before... good portraiture... good sports... etc... but nothing I really feel proud of... which I hope is simply me being the biggest critic of my own work rather than me actually being incredibly mediocre.


----------



## IsaacImage (Apr 8, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Absolutely agree with you once you collapse it it's just add an extra weight but I prefer to have it always on, to be ready for any changes


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 8, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> Absolutely agree with you once you collapse it it's just add an extra weight but I prefer to have it always on, to be ready for any changes



Sorry to keep bugging you but... when do you (ever?) use the dome? Do you keep it with you during the shoot and attach/remove or do you just throw a handkerchief/napkin/bride's veil over it or something?  Me, I've just always left the dome on and shot (almost straight) up at an angle. (And let the poor flash suffer!)

I like the device. It seems to work well. My biggest complaint is the weight. Wish it was lighter. Seems like they could have made it with the same material and gone about half as thick with the same result.


----------



## IsaacImage (Apr 10, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely agree with you once you collapse it it's just add an extra weight but I prefer to have it always on, to be ready for any changes
> ...



Never using Dome.
But it's me… )


----------



## colin.davis (May 3, 2014)

I have just finished putting together a website and gone online
Please feel free to comment, give advice, etc


http://colindavisphotography.zenfolio.com/


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 4, 2014)

I don't believe I've posted in this topic before, so here we go:

http://www.mrsfotografie.nl/

I have a lot of travel photography on this site as well; at the moment I'm working on getting the albums from my recent trip to Japan on-line:

http://www.mrsfotografie.nl/reizen

Enjoy


----------



## jepabst (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, you asked for it. I'm leaving several links to our work and blog. Our photography site is Pabst Photo, and our videography site is Obviouschild Productions. I've kept them separate because we don't offer both on the same day. We are a husband and wife team - so it's just the two of us. Cheers~!
Chicago Wedding Photographer 
Professional Photography Resources 
Wedding Photography by Pabst Photo 
Wedding Videography


----------



## notsosem (Oct 15, 2014)

https://500px.com/TylerJaredBoone

Might as well post this. Not like I'll loose anything.

Looking at everyonelse's links I sometimes get jealous of all the opportunities available in other countries to simply pursue a hobby that I love without having to spend a week's wages just to get a 18-55 kit lens fixed. 

I'm jusy a hobbyist making do with little to no equipment living in a thrid world country where I earn absolutely nothing from taking pictures except the joy of capturing moments that may never come again. Still, I do my best with what I have with the few opportunities given me to try and learn as much as I can and so... Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## pap-x (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's my flickr page: https://www.flickr.com/photos/pap-x/


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2014)

Probably a few of you have visited my site before to read reviews, but anyway: www.dustinabbott.net. There are plenty of links there that lead to the other places my work is shared.


----------



## Schultzie (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's a link to my Flickr account. Thanks for viewing.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauceyjack/


----------



## S Cartwright Photography (Oct 15, 2014)

Website: http://www.scottcartwright.co.uk/
Flickr:https://www.flickr.com/photos/scottcartwrightphotography/


----------



## Evanescentlight (Oct 15, 2014)

Here is my website http://parkerlab.bio.uci.edu/evlight.htm
About 5000 landscape and wildlife photos from seven continents


----------



## Harv (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.harveyg.smugmug.com


----------



## stan_tall_man (Oct 15, 2014)

www.stanrohrphotography.com


----------



## LarryC (Oct 15, 2014)

My Flickr site: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lacouturephotography/

and

My Zenfolio site: www.larrycouturephotography.com


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Crapking (Oct 15, 2014)

www.flickr.com/photos/pvc2012/


----------



## jvhigbee (Oct 15, 2014)

This site has a variety of content with links to galleries on pbase and Flickr 

http://josephvhigbee.com

Thanks for asking!


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's my Photobucket. Needs a lot of organizing work though.
http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/kennez/library/


----------



## Omni Images (Oct 15, 2014)

My background is skateboard manufacture since 1987 http://www.omnisk8.com.au/ and way before that making surboards since 1975.
Doing skatepark design and construction since about 2006 http://www.sk8scapes.com.au/

Being a keen photographer since the early 80's, I am getting keen to do a lot more photography now in my later years, and would be good to start making some money doing it. Investing a lot of money recently in better gear and equipment to go from printing to framing my work.
My son has just started to learn how to build web sites last year, with a little help from me, but he has far exceeded my expectations now, especially working out how to do the framing options when viewing the images.
We are still building it and adding images, but it's up to a decent standard now to show.

http://www.omniimages.com.au/index.html

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## global pillage (Oct 16, 2014)

www.global-pillage.blogspot.com


----------



## Bernd FMC (Oct 16, 2014)

I am using an Samung Galaxy Ace-Duos because i what to use it mostly as a small Telephone.
( Including the avaibility of using 2 SIM-Cards simultaniously.

The Camera is absolutly poor, i bright Light u could take Photo´s to show something technical.
In Lower Light there is a lot of Noise, and in Lowlight the Picture is absolutly black - not only in
really dark Conditions - i´ve don´t measured the amount of Light in such Moments.

Greetings 

Bernd


----------



## peterisviksna (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll join in. I have a facebook page - http://facebook.com/peterisviksnaphoto
And a website - http://peterisviksna.com

It's actually very interesting seeing all your websites. I'm seeing a lot of variety here.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 16, 2014)

Mine is http://www.georgebphoto.com.au
Enjoy.


----------



## fish_shooter (Oct 16, 2014)

As you might guess from my handle I do a lot of underwater photography, especially of salmonid fishes. My site is relatively new: http://www.salmonography.com/
More non-salmonid galleries to be added (presently just one each under Alaskana and NE Pacific, Aloha is empty).
BTW my most used lens is the 8-15mm.
Cheers!
Tom


----------



## kkelis (Oct 16, 2014)

So many nice profiles

Here is mine 

https://500px.com/alexander_d


----------



## Ashran (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi everybody, 
so ...

My website --> www.giuseppecammino.com

My 500px --> http://500px.com/giuseppecammino

My flickr --> http://www.flickr.com/photos/giuseppecammino/


----------



## Omni Images (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Tom,
Just checked out your photos .... all I can say is that's hard core.. !
The water must be freezing ! I see how thick your wet suit is.
I in fact took my wetsuit down to our snow area a few months ago along with my sports housing I use for surf shots. Not sure what I was going to get shots of, as we don't have the salmon run here like you do .. we do have trout ... but anyway I chickened out on going for a dip .... my wetsuit is only a surfing one, 3-2mm I do have gloves, booties and a hood, but not one like yours.
I do have a drysuit made by a guy down here, but have never used it, I swapped it for for some skateboards I make for his kids ..
Anyway, great shots ... ! and that's dedication.


----------



## fish_shooter (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Cary,
Thanks! I wear waders rather than a wetsuit. I try to stay out of the water as much as possible. There is a short blurb near the end of my about page on the site that explains a little of my technique.
Tom


----------



## Besisika (Oct 17, 2014)

Crapking said:


> www.flickr.com/photos/pvc2012/


I like what I see on this page.
Good gear!


----------



## deleteme (Nov 2, 2014)

Here's mine:

http://www.markdavidsonphotography.com/


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 2, 2014)

www.stephenkimphoto.com


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 2, 2014)

charlesbanke said:


> Please check out my work, I am only 18 but I try to be as professional as possible.
> 
> http://www.charlesbankephotography.com/



Damn, I wish I was as good as you when I was 18! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

Primary website:
http://photosbytabor.com

Gallery site:
http://photosbytabor.smugmug.com

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## panicboy (Nov 13, 2014)

http://meonda.net


----------



## drolo61 (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.fotocommunity.de/meine-community/fotos

Not sure, if this link works - and it is not much up to date.


----------



## Thorix (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.perfect-light-photography.com


----------



## ashley (Nov 13, 2014)

Heres mine:

http://ashleymiddleton.zenfolio.com


----------



## Vena (Nov 13, 2014)

My Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/vaclavjanecek/


----------

